# Speedy & Hirsch Rally ...



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Trying the Hirsch Rally on a few different watches & liking this combo - Black & white on watch & strap - Even the three dials match the three holes!

Whaddya think? ... Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I like it. :thumbsup: from me.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks like a cracking combination to me :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice..

Isnt that the 125 anniversary Speedmaster?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Very nice..
> 
> Isnt that the 125 anniversary Speedmaster?


Its the 50th Anniversary one although mines a, ahem, "Sexton" but has a Lemania movement with fully working chrono etc

Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Very nice..
> 
> Isnt that the 125 anniversary Speedmaster?


its still an awesome watch tho 

great combo paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hit for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've never been a huge Rally fan (why would you put holes in a perfectly good strap), but that combination looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Very nice..
> 
> Isnt that the 125 anniversary Speedmaster?


I would go as far as to say it _looks_ like a 50th anniversary Speedmaster, but... (cheating because I've seen a picture of the movement on the Other Place)

Still a handsome beast if you like that sort of thing!

-- Tim

P.S. Just noticed Paul's second post - it's a Seagull chrono movement I think.


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice strap if you've got some nice Paddy Hopkirk stringback driving gloves to go with it.

(only joking)

Great combo.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL I thought there was something different about that chapter ring.. LOL

Looks great on that Rally tho... I keep meaning to buy one... hmmm....


----------

